# Dove homemade seed mix diet?



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

First of all, I realize an all-seed diet is not exactly the best, but I sincerely do not trust the pellets that are available in my city (I have a feeling that the pellets are just seeds ground and pulled together). Right now I'm feeding 50-50 of pellets and seeds.
I've realized that my dove is not exactly comfortable with the bigger seeds, like corn and sunflower, even split peas, and some other I don't recognize. Do you have any good mixture of easily available rather small seeds? What do you feed your doves?
Thanks


----------



## Raisindust (Apr 8, 2010)

Might want to add what kind of doves they are. 

Also, admittedly I don't use pellets yet -- I haven't been able to find pigeon pellets anywhere here, and no luck online either, maybe I'll make a post here! Buuut when I did have a dove, he was a ringneck and wild bird seed suited him good. The 'pellets' I have is Harrison's adult lifetime mash but I have no idea how to convince my pigeon to eat POWDER. Converting from seed to pellet is one thing -- round smooth ball to round rough ball, basically, but to powder?!

Also, most pelleted foods are what you say, seeds ground and pulled together, but they've also got alot more vitamins and nutrients than the seeds by themselves because they're bound with grains and supplements, ect, that make them healthier. Its kind of like the difference between feeding your dog dog food or slabs of meat -- slabs of meat are good and all, but it doesn't give your dog the veggies and such he also needs.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Pawbla said:


> First of all, I realize an all-seed diet is not exactly the best, but I sincerely do not trust the pellets that are available in my city (I have a feeling that the pellets are just seeds ground and pulled together). Right now I'm feeding 50-50 of pellets and seeds.
> I've realized that my dove is not exactly comfortable with the bigger seeds, like corn and sunflower, even split peas, and some other I don't recognize. Do you have any good mixture of easily available rather small seeds? What do you feed your doves?
> Thanks


If you are supplementing with vitamin drops, calcium grit etc, I dont see why a normal home made mix is not enough for pigeons.

I don't keep doves, for my pigeons, this is what I give

wheat grain, finger millet (ragi), green peas, green gram (mung beans). I have tried crushed peanuts but my pigeons are not interested.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Actually, kibble is not exactly the best for dogs, but we'll leave that for another topic, haha.

Well, what I'm not confident in is the added stuff. I doubt they added vitamins or anything, and they come in a transparent bag with no indications whatsoever.

My dove is an eared dove.

sreeshs, thanks! Those seem like big seeds though.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Pawbla said:


> Actually, kibble is not exactly the best for dogs, but we'll leave that for another topic, haha.
> 
> Well, what I'm not confident in is the added stuff. I doubt they added vitamins or anything, and they come in a transparent bag with no indications whatsoever.
> 
> ...


The green peas, yes, but the rest I think are of the size which doves can easily manage


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I'll try to search for the mung beans and the finger millet, those are unfamiliar to me. If I find them, I'll ask you about proportions, hehe.

Maybe I could manage crushing the peas?


----------

